
Grouper Co-Founder’s New Gig: LiveKick, A Concert Ticket Search Engine... REALLY? - dell9000
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/10/grouper-co-founders-new-gig-livekick-a-concert-ticket-search-engine-invites/
======
tialys
With any successful venture (re: Ticketstumbler) there come a host of
imitators. If you're making money, someone will copy (and possibly improve
upon) your idea. It'll be interesting to see if Ticketstumbler responds to
this, and how.

~~~
fallentimes
The write-up, IMHO was a little bit off. Presently, they appear to be more of
a band recommendation engine/site/notifier (monetized with ticket sales) than
an actual ticket comparison site. While they're certainly an indirect
competitor, I think they're more of a direct competitor with Songkick.

I wonder where they got their name from...

